# Job hunt confusion (Urgent!)



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

cvelec96 said:


> Hi, I graduated High School this year and I'm trying to get into an Electrical Apprenticeship. I just registered with the IEC and I plan on registering with the IBEW just in case one or the other doesn't work out. I was looking at the available apprentice positions from the IEC associated Companies in my city and they keep on saying "1-2 years of experience required". WHAT? I even see this on the helper positions. How am i supposed to have expierience for an entry level job? Isn't that the whole point of the apprenticeship? What is going on and what should i do?


Landing your first job is hard, but you will find one, you have to get up everyday and knock on doors and shake hands, get a list of electrical contractors and go to their shops first thing in the morning and introduce yourself.

Good luck and welcome to the forum.:thumbup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Black one is spot on :thumbsup:, it's not an easy path, but worth it for those who can stick it out

good luck

~CS~


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

From what I understand Texas is have a electrician shortage. It should not be hard to find a job either non union or union.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've heard a lot of people bitch about that. Anymore "entry level" is just a euphemism for "We aren't gonna pay you anything" it doesn't actually mean they don't want someone with no experience.

That said, apply anyway and hope for the best. You sell yourself and you've got nothing to lose.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

If you find somewhere you want to work specifically check back in periodically so that they will remeber you when the time comes.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

cvelec96 said:


> Hi, I graduated High School this year and I'm trying to get into an Electrical Apprenticeship. I just registered with the IEC and I plan on registering with the IBEW just in case one or the other doesn't work out. I was looking at the available apprentice positions from the IEC associated Companies in my city and they keep on saying "1-2 years of experience required". WHAT? I even see this on the helper positions. How am i supposed to have expierience for an entry level job? Isn't that the whole point of the apprenticeship? What is going on and what should i do?


It seems that a lot of high schools are no longer offering electrical or electronic theory as an elective. At least, it gave a student a basic understanding of electrical principles. This way, if they give you an entrance exam, you would have an electrical background.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well the biggest joke today is most companys you don't walk in the door you set up a appointment via the internet .

They only take apps on certain days you cant talk to anyone until they call you or email you . So some snotty kid reads your app online in between making popcorn in the office playing video games .


Iam glad to be able to retire soon because its getting to be a joke they are putting collage boys in the office now with no back ground in electrical if you look smart or have a degree your set . 

Good luck getting a job today you need a computer or a degree in the arts . :laughing:

We had electronics in school auto shop wood shop and metal shop today they don't have the money to keep it going .We also had a trade and industry program in 10th grade you could work a full time job at Edison high they set us up with a job from high school . Union or non union they got us work . 

Pick what company you liked Budwiser plant ford motor co. general electric Johnson &Johnson Squibb you name it that was the good old days its over .


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

:sleep1:


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

If you show up at an EC shop ready to work(dress for work, no phone) and have an attitude that I'll do more than I'm asked to do, you will be ahead of 99% of your peers . Go to a different EC every morning.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

piperunner said:


> I am glad to be able to retire soon because its getting to be a joke they are putting collage boys in the office now


I made a few collages in high school, but I'm not sure it helped get into the apprenticeship. Although, I did go to college.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

piperunner said:


> Well the biggest joke today is most companys you don't walk in the door you set up a appointment via the internet .
> 
> They only take apps on certain days you cant talk to anyone until they call you or email you . So some snotty kid reads your app online in between making popcorn in the office playing video games .
> 
> ...


Haven't made a collage in a ****'s age, but I did graduate college with an associates degree. What's wrong with a higher education? This is obviously excluding proper spelling, grammar, and punctuation, donchaknow.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> Haven't made a collage in a ****'s age, but I did graduate college with an associates degree. What's wrong with a higher education? This is obviously excluding proper spelling, grammar, and punctuation, donchaknow.


Tradesmen in particular seem to disdain anyone who make more money than them, especially if they do so via higher education.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> Haven't made a collage in a ****'s age, but I did graduate college with an associates degree. What's wrong with a higher education? This is obviously excluding proper spelling, grammar, and punctuation, donchaknow.


Education without experience, would you call someone who "studied" electrical for 4 years a journeyman? Would you let them wire your house. How about a surgeon? He read all about brain surgery.


----------



## Melissa92 (Jul 24, 2014)

Consistency is key, if you want to do electrical work don't give up on looking, you'll be bound to find something. Worst case scenario you could pick up any job in the construction field while you are looking. Shoot, I did roofing for a year just so i could back up my work ethic.


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

Just graduated high school???

Now it's time to pay the rest of us back.

You're pointed in the wrong direction.

Head to the recruiter's office. America is 100 million swinging d1cks, and wrong or right we take from the rest of the world. Youth is a requirement of the job. Don't squander the opportunity, they will teach you as much as your head can hold.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

mr hands said:


> Just graduated high school???
> 
> Now it's time to pay the rest of us back.
> 
> ...


Except the military is laying off. Most likely always room for new recruits, but something to keep in mind.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Bad Electrician said:


> Except the military is laying off. Most likely always room for new recruits, but something to keep in mind.


 There is always room at the bottom in the military. Always need someone to clean toilets. 

But in truth, if the market is that bad were you are and you've kept your nose clean, head to a recruiter. Take the test and see what school you can be guaranteed out of boot camp. 
Join the Navy, learn a trade, use those 4 years to save $$ and get the experience of having a good work ethic. I was a Gunnersmate and learned electricity, electronic, hydraulic control, automation, ect. Plus I had a hell of a great time overseas.
Most of the best troubleshooters I've met were navy people. They taught us to be methodical and to think before we repaired Maybe it was because we were lazy and just wanted to finish the job and hit a port. 

And btw, the first year aboard ship is spent cleaning, painting, greasing, sweeping and swabbing. But everyone starts at the bottom.


----------

